# 2013 Evo's



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Any one seen any pre-buzz on what the Evo line will be like?
Groupos, colors, etc?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Any one seen any pre-buzz on what the Evo line will be like?
> Groupos, colors, etc?


Nano....


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Probably soon? Got an email back from Cannondale's customer support that they are almost sold out the 2012 EVO framesets and 2013 models tentative ships in Sept.


----------



## Kayba (May 24, 2006)

There wil be a matte black Evo so it seems, and a nice new crankset too 

New 484g Hollowgram SiSL Crankset from Cannondale w/ One Piece Chainrings! - Bike Rumor


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I was also been told that Cannondale's trying to move away from the "frameset" business. They are trying to sell more complete bikes instead of frameset only.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Swish looking cranks, big $$$$ I expect...frowny face


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale moved away from interchangable format, is that mean you now have to purchase standard & compact cranks if you want to have that option.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale moved away from interchangable format, is that mean you now have to purchase standard & compact cranks if you want to have that option.


The SpideRing can still be removed from the crankarm with a lockring so it's the same as before for switching from standard to compact.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

So we'll have a "standard" version of EVO for 2013... and that Tango is fugly imo...

2013 Cannondale SuperSix EVO Standard Road, Disc Cyclocross & Women’s Bikes - Bike Rumor


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

hypercycler said:


> So we'll have a "standard" version of EVO for 2013... and that Tango is fugly imo...
> 
> 2013 Cannondale SuperSix EVO Standard Road, Disc Cyclocross & Women’s Bikes - Bike Rumor


Well, super small 29ers are always ugly IMO...


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the Tango frame. Reminds of the size small F series bikes they had back in the day. Certainly wouldn't pick one up, but seeing how it's stated it's entry-mid level, might make for good marketing for C'Dale


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks for the link.
I wonder if they're going to have the lighter Evo frame available with Ui2.
I guess I'll just have to wait...


----------

